# To Change a Cartridge or Not: That is the Question



## lhowell (Oct 26, 2016)

In preparation for my first ever craft fair I was wondering how many people change out the stock ink cartridges that come with the kits for a little better quality and how many just leave the stock refill with the kit? I usually change out refills but have never "mass produced" so many pens before. I typically am a small time operation relying on word of mouth for sales.

Also, for those that do change out the cartridges any suggestions on websites for getting quality refills for a little cheaper than the standard office supply store? Thanks!


----------



## mecompco (Oct 26, 2016)

I put Schmidt EasyFlow 9000s in all my pens that take Parker style refills. They used to be less expensive on Amazon, but now I get them from exoticblanks. Perhaps there is some place less expensive. I really haven't bothered changing out Cross style refills.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Akula (Oct 26, 2016)

at a "show", I had them on hand as a upgrade option

anything I make on request, I upgrade


----------



## Jack Parker (Oct 26, 2016)

I usually change out the Parker style refills with Schmidt 9000's and use it as an opportunity to show the buyer how to change the refill in their new pen. This is at a show, on ones sold online to ship, I'll change the refill before shipping.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 26, 2016)

Its worth changing them out.  Last thing you want is someone picking up a pen, trying to write and having it not write the way you told them it would!


----------



## mecompco (Oct 26, 2016)

keithbyrd said:


> Its worth changing them out.  Last thing you want is someone picking up a pen, trying to write and having it not write the way you told them it would!



I agree--for a buck and a half, more or less, it's worth it for customers to be impressed with the way the pen writes. Just MHO, of course.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## magpens (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree that it's worth it to change to a Schmidt 9000 or Private Reserve 9000. . Use this as an opportunity to further the conversation with the potential buyer and show them that you care enough to do it. . Your best pricing on these top grade refills is from one of "our" suppliers ... one has already been mentioned above and there are others ... check with whomever you buy your kits from. . I don't recommend any except the Schmidt or Private Reserve brand name, though (and not everybody sells those).


----------



## lhowell (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks! That's kind of the way I was leaning. I don't even like to send out a pen if it is not as close to perfect as I can get it and definitely don't want to get a bad name at my first craft fair as the person who sells pens that don't write!


----------

